# Changing occupation on residence visa



## sueboo (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi All
Hope someone can help. My husband has a Dubai residency visa with occupation stated of engineer but has found that when applying for a multi entry visa to Saudi for work he can only get a single entry visa. He thinks it may have something to do with his occupation on his visa of engineer. His contract states he is a sales manager but he does not have a degree. If he could change his occupation on his Dubai visa to manager could he then get a multi visa entry to Saudi? How can he change the occupation on his Dubai visa to manager if he does not have a degree?
Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

usually as long as you have manager on your visa thats the "special wording". doesnt matter whether its a toilet manager or a sales manager etc.


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

but yes the problem may be that there is no degree.... so if you dont have one you arent going to be able to alter that situation with a name change. they like to tick boxes here and degrees usually is one of them


----------

